# Embossed Stamp Soap



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

These are my embossed stamp soaps. I also sent out these 12 soaps(from 1st picture) to Bramble Berry Spring Soap Swap. It's very time consuming to make these soaps but I love them:razz:! So are my family and friends!


----------



## craftymom0263 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very pretty soap.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Crafymom!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Really pretty! I love the white with the colors peeping through.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Seawolfe! It looks even prettier when you look at it through a light or light bulb.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG!!!! Beauty!!!!!!! 

These are so beautiful!!!!! I am in love with this soap. If you dong mind to share or me asking.... How did you make that effect?


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you Khanjari. You first need to place rubber stamp to the bottom of mold. Melt WHITE MP soap and pour small amounts of soap directly over the stamp, allowing the soap to lightly run over the stamp and equally settle around each side. Make sure you don't over-pour. You want to see the shape of the stamp. 

Then, choose 2 or 3 colors(I chose 3 ). Melt CLEAR MP soap and divide the soap that was just melted into however many numbers of colors you are choosing to use. Pour one color per division. Prop one side of soap-filled mold up on a 1/2 to 1 inch elevated item. Wait for it to harden. Once it is fully hardened, repeat this step on the other side of mold with different color(s).

After the soap is fully cooled, remove the stamp. 

I am a visual learner so here are some pictures for you .


----------



## Tienne (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness, they are so pretty!! Thank you so much for the tutorial!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so pretty!! Thank you so much for the tutorial!



You are welcome Tienne! Thank God, I can finally contribute !


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are too cool! I May just have to start collecting stamps...lol


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> Those are too cool! I May just have to start collecting stamps...lol



lol, that's exactly what I do when ever I visit Michael's .


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, thank you so much for the wonderful tutorial. How creative is that!!!!!! I am surely going to give this a try and shall Kee you posted. So creative and talented


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> lol, that's exactly what I do when ever I visit Michael's .



I don't have a Michaels in my town unfortunately.. The only "craft" place I have is walmart.. Perhaps they have some. If not I do occasionally go to the craft stores in Jackson.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! Those are fantastic!!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> I don't have a Michaels in my town unfortunately.. The only "craft" place I have is walmart.. Perhaps they have some. If not I do occasionally go to the craft stores in Jackson.



You can't go wrong by doing an online shopping for the stamps. If you don't have a Michaels, you can get it at A.C.Moore too (if you have that) I don't think Walmart has that but it can't hurt to try


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> I don't have a Michaels in my town unfortunately.. The only "craft" place I have is walmart.. Perhaps they have some. If not I do occasionally go to the craft stores in Jackson.



I also bought a couple of stamps from ebay. Do not buy big stamps, make sure they fit into the which ever mold you will be using. 

Try to buy the Life of the Party Square stamps(the cheapest) first. They also have different shapes and stamps, like round, oval, heart & rectangle. There are 8 stamps in per package. You also need to buy the plastic molds, too. Good Luck!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

PinkCupcake said:


> Wow! Those are fantastic!!


Thank you Pinkcupcake !


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 12, 2014)

I hate you.

Never, ever, _ever _have I been interested in trying M&P.
But those are GORGEOUS!!  Like frosty stained glass windows!  I imagine as a bar is used in the shower, the soap changes every day with different color combinations.....it will never look the same two days in a room! 

Congrats on making such a beautiful soap!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Never, ever, _ever _have I been interested in trying M&P.
> But those are GORGEOUS!!  Like frosty stained glass windows!  I imagine as a bar is used in the shower, the soap changes every day with different color combinations.....it will never look the same two days in a room!
> ...



Lol, I understand. I am also a CP girl. I have been making MP soaps only for two years(CP for 7yrs). But I realized that, as a gift, many of people are much more interested in MP soap. They always say "Wow or Oh~~~" whenever I give them MP soaps. My family and friends just fell in love with these embossed stamp soaps.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 12, 2014)

I am so glad you knew I was joking!

I had second thoughts about my post because the typed word is easily misunderstood  It was meant as a joke, because I only started soaping to make soaps that wouldn't make me itch or break out....and found out what an expensive and addictive hobby it was!

Your beautiful design has really given me a new respect for M&P which I simply did not have before today. I'm sorry to say that I thought it was "cheater's" soap.  Now I understand that M&P is a whole different artistic avenue than cp soap.  And I thank you for teaching me that.

And yes, now m&p is going to be on my list of things to try...when my budget allows!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> I am so glad you knew I was joking!
> 
> I had second thoughts about my post because the typed word is easily misunderstood  It was meant as a joke, because I only started soaping to make soaps that wouldn't make me itch or break out....and found out what an expensive and addictive hobby it was!
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, of course! I have teenager daughters! 

As for me, MP is much harder to make then CP soaps. I usually make MP soap one individual mold at a time. And I am always using 2 or more colors. Then, it would take me forever to complete the job! 

To make those 12 soaps, it took me more than four hours. Can you believe it?
But love them and it's all worth it;-)!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Ha ha ha, of course! I have teenager daughters!
> 
> As for me, MP is much harder to make then CP soaps. I usually make MP soap one individual mold at a time. And I am always using 2 or more colors. Then, it would take me forever to complete the job!
> 
> ...



I believe yoy! I am the same way. I usually make 2 or 3 soaps per batch. The max number of soaps I have made at a time are 6. 

Takes a while but worth every bit! I am in love WITH MP SOAPS


----------



## Equestrian (Mar 31, 2014)

OK, I am guessing I am not the only one who wants to see a video tutorial of how you did this! Wow!






Ellacho said:


> Thank you Khanjari. You first need to place rubber stamp to the bottom of mold. Melt WHITE MP soap and pour small amounts of soap directly over the stamp, allowing the soap to lightly run over the stamp and equally settle around each side. Make sure you don't over-pour. You want to see the shape of the stamp.
> 
> Then, choose 2 or 3 colors(I chose 3 ). Melt CLEAR MP soap and divide the soap that was just melted into however many numbers of colors you are choosing to use. Pour one color per division. Prop one side of soap-filled mold up on a 1/2 to 1 inch elevated item. Wait for it to harden. Once it is fully hardened, repeat this step on the other side of mold with different color(s).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordmodir (Apr 1, 2014)

These are gorgeous! I agree that I too, would love to see video of it. I'd like to ask, do you use soap stams or regular rubber stamps? 

Once again, gorgeous. I hope to be that good one day

Heather


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm very impressed. You've created some unique looking soap!


----------



## welsh black (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are really good.


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 3, 2014)

Jordmodir said:


> These are gorgeous! I agree that I too, would love to see video of it. I'd like to ask, do you use soap stams or regular rubber stamps?
> 
> Once again, gorgeous. I hope to be that good one day
> 
> Heather



Thank you for your kind words.  I use soap(Life of Party), rubber & clear cling stamps - any stamps will do.


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 3, 2014)

welsh black said:


> Those are really good.



Thank you Welsh!


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 3, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> I'm very impressed. You've created some unique looking soap!



Thank you Lisamaliga !


----------



## Equestrian (Apr 30, 2014)

So any plans to take pitty on us poor souls with a video


----------



## Ellacho (May 2, 2014)

Equestrian said:


> So any plans to take pitty on us poor souls with a video



I've never made a video unless you count video taping my kids
. I am bit shy...But, one of these days, I will try to make a video for you and for those who are interested in making embossed soaps.


----------



## anani (May 2, 2014)

WOW!! Those are just stunning!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 2, 2014)

I can't see the photos of your soaps 
and I would love to see them x


----------



## navigator9 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, those are really pretty, so different!


----------



## Carty812 (May 2, 2014)

These are stunning! Way to go and so nice of you to share your technique.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful.  That reminds me of the unmounted rubber stamps I bought to use just for that purpose.  You have inspired me to give it a try.


----------



## Ellacho (May 3, 2014)

anani said:


> WOW!! Those are just stunning!!



Thank you Anahi!


----------



## Ellacho (May 3, 2014)

lsg said:


> Those are beautiful.  That reminds me of the unmounted rubber stamps I bought to use just for that purpose.  You have inspired me to give it a try.



Thank you for your kind words Isg!


----------



## Ellacho (May 3, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> I can't see the photos of your soaps
> and I would love to see them x



Can you see them now? If not, please let me know!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 4, 2014)

No still can't see them! Very strange I come from the UK but cannot see that would make any difference? X


----------



## Val-11 (May 4, 2014)

Very Pretty! I want to try this to... a video would be wonderful!


----------



## Saponista (May 4, 2014)

I'm from the uk and I can see them Sheila so it can't be that. Must be something to do with your computer I guess.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 4, 2014)

I use my I phone so perhaps I will look on the computer. Nice to speak to your what part of the UK do you come from? I'm from Kent x


----------



## Saponista (May 4, 2014)

Nice to speak to you too Sheila, I'm from Devon.


----------



## Ellacho (May 5, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> I use my I phone so perhaps I will look on the computer. Nice to speak to your what part of the UK do you come from? I'm from Kent x



Hmmm...That's interesting...Is it just my pictures? or everyone else's? How can I make you see the pictures? Should I send you the picture via email :sad:? If you are really would like to see them, I guess I can do that...let me know.


----------



## crunchy_cruncher (May 6, 2014)

Ellacho, you are brilliant, my friend!))) gorgeous soaps, and totally worth 4 hours. Very kind of you to share tutorial, thank you!


----------



## Ellacho (May 6, 2014)

crunchy_cruncher said:


> Ellacho, you are brilliant, my friend!))) gorgeous soaps, and totally worth 4 hours. Very kind of you to share tutorial, thank you!



Thank you crunchy_cruncher :smile:!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 6, 2014)

Yes please send them to me via email
It's very strange I cannot get them to show up. I will send you the address x


----------



## Ellacho (May 7, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> Yes please send them to me via email
> It's very strange I cannot get them to show up. I will send you the address x



I just sent you some of my embossed soaps pictures via email!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! They are just wonderful. So glad I managed to see 
them at last x


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (May 10, 2014)

Those look wonderful!  I especially love the 'peace, joy, etc.' ones.


----------



## Ellacho (May 11, 2014)

SoapyQueenBee said:


> Those look wonderful!  I especially love the 'peace, joy, etc.' ones.



Thanks SOapyQueenBee! You can buy those clear stamps at Michael's(use 40% off coupon).


----------



## KristaY (May 12, 2014)

O.M.G. I'm in the presence of soaping greatness and I bow to you! :angel: Those are the most amazing looking soaps I've ever seen. Thank you so much for sharing your process. I had the exact same thought as a previous person and never had the desire to use MP but now I'm totally rethinking that decision, lol. My only problem with making such decorative soaps is no one wants to use them - they just want to decorate the bathroom with them! Well, if they do that they'll have a constant visual reminder of how talented you are. Also, you said you were going to send some to Bramble Berry. I'd love to hear how that went. Maybe we'll see you on Soap Queen TV soon! Thanks again for sharing your beautiful work. You rock! :-D


----------



## Ellacho (May 12, 2014)

KristaY said:


> O.M.G. I'm in the presence of soaping greatness and I bow to you! :angel: Those are the most amazing looking soaps I've ever seen. Thank you so much for sharing your process. I had the exact same thought as a previous person and never had the desire to use MP but now I'm totally rethinking that decision, lol. My only problem with making such decorative soaps is no one wants to use them - they just want to decorate the bathroom with them! Well, if they do that they'll have a constant visual reminder of how talented you are. Also, you said you were going to send some to Bramble Berry. I'd love to hear how that went. Maybe we'll see you on Soap Queen TV soon! Thanks again for sharing your beautiful work. You rock! :-D



Hi Krista, Wow~ Thank you for your kind words!  I did send them out to Bramble Berry and I also received 12 other MP soaps and that was it.  But thank you for loving my embossed stamp soaps!!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 22, 2014)

Magical! I am very much the novice and don't really feel like I should post anything yet, but your stamp project is so inspiring I just wanted to say thank-you for sharing your art.


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 24, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> Magical! I am very much the novice and don't really feel like I should post anything yet, but your stamp project is so inspiring I just wanted to say thank-you for sharing your art.



You are very welcome Cindy! Though I am a seasoned soaper, after I've joined this forum, I've learned so much more about soaping. Happy that I was able to contribute in a small way:razz:


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 6, 2014)

Can you use soap stamps on melt and pour soap?


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 6, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> Can you use soap stamps on melt and pour soap?



Sheila, these are melt and pour soaps!


----------

